

What the night sky will look like over the next 7 billion years - arjn
http://www.petapixel.com/2012/06/01/what-photos-of-the-night-sky-will-look-like-over-the-next-7-billion-years/

======
arjn
Basically we (Milky Way) are going to slam into the Andomeda galaxy. Original
hubblesite link :
[http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2012/20/vi...](http://hubblesite.org/newscenter/archive/releases/2012/20/video/c/)

